# How to look after my pony when my horse is PTS



## jvoyce (7 February 2009)

Does anyone have any experiences they can share with me please.  I think it is likely that my horse will be PTS in the next week or so.  His little companion (rising 5) is very dependent on him.

I'm thinking that after the horse has been put to sleep I should let the pony see him so that he has an understanding of what has happened.  

I plan to have the trailer ready for him then to be taken to the yard where he is going to be backed as he won't cope with being on his own.  I think I will take him for a visit in the meantime also so that it's not too scary for him.

He's a feisty little pony, but doesn't have much in the way of life experience and I don't want to do anything to traumatise him.  Would you do anything differently ?


----------



## horseandhound08 (7 February 2009)

Perhaps get a new companion in before you have yours pts , so as to let pony get accustomed to new horse and maybe he wont feel so lonely when his friend is pts ? 

yes it is best to let horses see and sniff the pts horse so they can accept what has happened


----------



## Maesfen (7 February 2009)

Sorry to hear this but I've found the best thing is to let them see what is happening (can you PTS outside with pony on the other side of the fence or outside the pony's stable?) then when it is all done allow pony out to sniff the body and have as much time as it needs, preferably free range so it's not restricted by a leadrope in any way.   When it is finished and moving away from the body, then you could walk away and load up to move to the other yard.
It might sound morbid, but I've found those not allowed to visit and touch the body very often mope for some weeks wondering where their buddy has gone and always shouting for it to come back.  The ones allowed to see and touch accept it much better, they understand and believe the horse has gone for good.


----------



## Ranyhyn (7 February 2009)

Agree you should let the pony sniff and be with the horse after the deed has been done.  They understand a lot more from this than being cossetted away and like MFH says, will be looking for their friend for a while otherwise.


----------



## Thistle (7 February 2009)

Your plan is a good one, don't be upset if the pony attacks the body though. I of mine was quite aggressive with his friend when he wouldn't get up.


----------



## clipclop (7 February 2009)

I think you are doing all the right things.
My guys watched my old mare being put to sleep. One of them carried on grazing and didn't even raise his head. He watched everything.
My two year old came over, looked puzzled, had a sniff and then wondered off. It was me doing all the snot, tears and wailing. LOL.
They lingered for about half an hour and then wondered off. They don't seem to see death as a bad thing, like sh1t 'it happens'.


----------



## kellyeaton (7 February 2009)

yes let him sniff he will walk away when he has relised what has happened put if your are going to get another horse get one before your other horse is pts for your little 5 year old or even a sheep goat will work!


----------



## Jane_Lou (7 February 2009)

A few years back my friends old pony died in her sleep in the field while his field companions were there. When we found her the next morning the 2 other horses were grazing nearby but seemed totally unconcerned - even my youngster who worshiped her. We brought them in while her body was collected and then turned them back out. Tbh, the humans were more upset than the ponies!
My boy seemed to understand that she had gone and instantly palled up with the other horse in the field who he had never bothered about before.


----------



## Janah (7 February 2009)

When I had my companion pony PTS in December I turned my boy out in the paddock next to where she was PTS so he had the opportunity to see her.  He took himself to the other end of the paddock and stayed there looking into the far distance the whole time.

If he had come over I would have let him touch and sniff her if he had wanted to.

I got a new pony 2 days later.  He prefers the new one as she is younger and they play together and tank round the field with 'airs above the ground'.

He did'nt seem to miss his old companion except the night she went his stable apart from a pile of poo was immaculate, and I have never seen such a clean overnight stable.  Very weird.

I think let the pony tell you what he wants.  I agree get a companion before he goes.

Jane


----------



## jvoyce (7 February 2009)

Thank you all for your replies.  It's comforting to hear that what I'm planning fits with your experiences.  You know how it is when you're upset and worried you doubt your own judgement.  This is my first horse and so the first time I've had to deal with this situation and don't know how I'm going to cope - my way of dealing with it is to sort out the practical stuff ahead of time to avoid the emotion for a while.


----------



## Thistle (7 February 2009)

Also when the body is taken, go away and don't watch.


----------



## Donkeymad (7 February 2009)

Allowing your pony to go and see the horse afterwards is definately the best thing to do. Animals understand death, and the ones left behind are not left wondering where their friend has gone. I advise it for all animals.
I am sorry to hear that you are having one pts. Well done for making the decision.


----------

